# Dirt Masters 2012



## Flat_Jenny (5. Mai 2012)

So besser mal hier weiter schreiben damit wir den anderen Fred nicht so zu müllen.


----------



## Flat_Jenny (5. Mai 2012)

Also Sonny, was für n Zelt? das gehörte der Steffie. Wir schlafen schätzungsweise im Auto ist ja groß genug. Aber ich hab nen Grill dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (5. Mai 2012)

Ok ,ist mir egal ...nur wenns dunkel wird habe ich Angst " alleine "


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2012)

wie darf man den Thread verstehen?


----------



## 4mate (6. Mai 2012)

*Dirtmasters Festival*


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2012)

ja schon klar, aber gehts jetzt drum wer dabei ist, wer was mitfährt oder wer fahrgemeinschaften bildet? bis auf: so schreibt mal was
stand ja nicht da  und dann gings mit zelten los =) das hat etwas verwirrt 

bin auf alle Fälle Vorort und fahre das 4X Rennen mit


----------



## 4mate (6. Mai 2012)

Warum stellst du dich dann dumm? 


Schnitte schrieb:


> wie darf man den Thread verstehen?


In Beitrag 1 steht doch das wesentliche zur Vorgeschichte 
Hättest du es im anderen Thread  gelesen,  wäre die Frage überflüssig gewesen...


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2012)

was hat das mit dumm stellen zutun? Ich habe hier im LO Forum bisher keinen DM 2012 Thread gesehen bzw. fange ich auch nicht an zu suchen ob es in anderen Unterforen schon etwas ähnliches gibt
und im ersten Beitrag stand lediglich: "So besser mal hier weiter schreiben damit wir den anderen Fred nicht so zu müllen." und danach gings gleich weiter mit irgend ner Zeltgeschichte, die komplett Zusammenhangslos war aus meiner Sicht.

Aber in Ordnung nachfragen ist nicht gestattet...schon klar...vielen Dank für die Freundlichkeit


----------



## _Becky_ (6. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Problem hast, die wenigen Beiträge hier sind schnell gelesen.
 Und wenn man schon mal hier ist liest man doch alle oder nicht?
Auf jeden Fall war das leicht zu finden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457294&page=26


----------



## Flat_Jenny (7. Mai 2012)

warum bitcht ihr euch denn so an? Ist doch eine berechtigte Frage. Also, hier darf alles rund um die Dirtmasters rein. Verabredungen, Fahrgemeinschaften, Teilnehmer.... alles halt. Nur kein rumgezicke 

@ Sonny, wenn du da n Plätzchen findest um allein zu sein im Dunkeln. sag bescheid


----------



## So-wo (7. Mai 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> warum bitcht ihr euch denn so an? Ist doch eine berechtigte Frage. Also, hier darf alles rund um die Dirtmasters rein. Verabredungen, Fahrgemeinschaften, Teilnehmer.... alles halt. Nur kein rumgezicke
> 
> @ Sonny, wenn du da n Plätzchen findest um allein zu sein im Dunkeln. sag bescheid



Moin Moin 
Ich will nicht alleine sein ...
Mir tun alle Knochen Sau weh ,vom Halbmarathon gestern ,mache ich auch nicht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (7. Mai 2012)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Problem hast, die wenigen Beiträge hier sind schnell gelesen.
> Und wenn man schon mal hier ist liest man doch alle oder nicht?
> Auf jeden Fall war das leicht zu finden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457294&page=26



die Beiträge oben drüber habe ich gelesen, allerdings lese ich nicht den Thread "neu hier..." und ich denke es sollte auch nicht Vorraussetzung sein, dass man in dem Forum alle Beiträge liest, zumindest solange man nicht Mod ist. Aber gut, da hat jeder seine eigene Ansicht. Es hat sich ja geklärt und "rumbichten" (was für ein furchtbares Wort) möchte ich hier jedenfalls nicht. 

so und nun ist wohl Frieden


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Mai 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> die Beiträge oben drüber habe ich gelesen, allerdings lese ich nicht den Thread "neu hier..." und ich denke es sollte auch nicht Vorraussetzung sein, dass man in dem Forum alle Beiträge liest, zumindest solange man nicht Mod ist.



Doch! Wir sind schließlich nicht zum fahrradfahren hier.  

Scherz beiseite. 
Ich wünsche Euch beim Dirt Masters viel Spaß. Bin anderweitig beschäftigt an dem Wochenende. Theoretisch könnte ich am Donnerstag, aber ab Freitag ruft London.


----------



## So-wo (10. Mai 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Doch! Wir sind schließlich nicht zum fahrradfahren hier.
> 
> Scherz beiseite.
> Ich wünsche Euch beim Dirt Masters viel Spaß. Bin anderweitig beschäftigt an dem Wochenende. Theoretisch könnte ich am Donnerstag, aber ab Freitag ruft London.



Na dann viel Spaß ...
Aber es kommt ein nächstes mal ,der Sommer fängt ja erst an


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2012)

Ich werde samstags da sein  
Einmal drüberschlendern mit Freund und Wauzi, nen bisschen einkaufen (Frau halt  ), am Steinfeld nen bisschen die Atmosphäre geniessen.


----------



## Senshisan (10. Mai 2012)

hiho,

habs irgendwie verplant das an dem WE die dirtmasters stattfinden. jetzt wollten wir am SA nach beerfelden. vielleicht, wenn meine jungs danach nicht zu KO sind, kommen wir am SO. von uns aus ist das halt ne doofe lange strecke 
ach und jenny: treibs nit zu bund  

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## FreakmitHerz (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte eigentlich mir auch (zum erstenmal) das Spektakel ansehen 
nur leider haben meine Großeltern dort eiserne Hochzeit  und das ist quasi Pflichtveranstalltung.
Vielleicht klappts am Sonntag sonst muss ich halt bis nächstes Jahr warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSixty (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch das erste Mal als Zuschauer dabei 
Kommt noch irgendwer aus Köln?


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand eine Auflistung von Ausstellern auf dem Expo Gelände?


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2012)

Gibts auf der HP


----------



## So-wo (16. Mai 2012)

TheSixty schrieb:


> Ich bin auch das erste Mal als Zuschauer dabei
> Kommt noch irgendwer aus Köln?



Hallo
Ich bin auch das erste mal in Winterberg ,wann ist denn wer wo....


----------



## Schnitte (16. Mai 2012)

Ab Freitag bis Sonntag bin ich auf der 4X Strecke anzutreffen 
bin auch das aller erste Mal bei den Dirtmasters. Bin echt gespannt wie es wird und was mich erwartet


----------



## BodyandSoul (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

falls noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gesucht wird...ich musste leider gerade aus Krankheitsgründen mein Doppelzimmer in Willingen im Hotel Hochheide stornieren. Siehe Link: http://www.bikestation-willingen.de/

Gruß
Moni


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Mai 2012)

Flat_Jenny schrieb:


> Also Sonny, was für n Zelt? das gehörte der Steffie.



...das Zelt wird auch da sein! Nur halt mit mir....
Stephie kommt Samstag nach!

Grüße Jan


----------



## appleTINI (16. Mai 2012)

morgen geht´s los!!!!


----------



## TheSixty (16. Mai 2012)

appleTINI schrieb:


> morgen geht´s los!!!!


 

Eeeeeendliiiiiich


----------



## appleTINI (20. Mai 2012)

wie fandet ihr es? es war der hammer oder? vor allem die red bull bergline war ja unglaublich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSixty (20. Mai 2012)

appleTINI schrieb:


> wie fandet ihr es? es war der hammer oder? vor allem die red bull bergline war ja unglaublich oder?


 
Ich fands auch super!


----------



## Schnitte (20. Mai 2012)

defintiv großes Kino


----------

